# What can shift this grime?



## TheFox-UK (Jan 11, 2016)

Had my car a month (2013 Civic). First real chance to give it a wash.

Looked at the wheels and they are in a terrible state, baked on grime (inside wheel too).










I had been pointed towards Bilt Hamber Autowheels as a good option.

I am new to the detailing game, can anyone recommend any other product to bring them up to looking like new?

Many thanks.


----------



## TheFox-UK (Jan 11, 2016)

Another close up. Hope you can see.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Autosmart smart wheels for me mate


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Try a fallout remover like iron X or one of the many other brands. To be fair though it looks quite bad, you may find the fallout remover won't remove all of it but what's left you may be able to remove with a clay bar. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ant21 (Oct 12, 2013)

Looks like dirty transport wax. My company motor was caked in it. Used Autosmart Tardis to shift it and then cleaned them with a strong Bilberry mix.

I did take the wheels off though as it's much easier IMO


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Where do you live ?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Meguires wheel brightener should shift that.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

bilt hamber auto wheel mate cheap and very good stuff  give it a shot


----------



## Venkman (Apr 22, 2013)

Go for BH autowheel, you won't be disappointed. Amazing cleaning and iron removal with one product.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Carchem Revolt would sort that out :thumb:

You will probably need some AS Tardis too by the looks of it


----------



## TheFox-UK (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks for your suggestions guys. I think I have a bit of work ahead of me here.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Simz said:


> Autosmart smart wheels for me mate


Smart wheels won't removed baked on brake dust.

Your going to need a fall out remover to get rid of that.


----------



## SmudgerEBT (Sep 24, 2015)

Jet wash to remove loose stuff.

Wheel cleaner to remove light to medium stuff, work with brush or wheel woolies.

Tar remover sprayed on and left to work, might need to work it in with a brush or MF just to get the heavy stuff.

Then follower with a fallout remover, something like Envy Valeting Iron Awe.

The above will be easier with wheel removed.

It might still take time and may also need a bit of claying thrown in.

Only time will tell :thumb:

(Pointless spraying fallout remover on a wheel which may have grease/tar on, so make sure any grease/tar removed first)

Of course, once all that work done, seal them. Makes life easier when you next clean them.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

A lot of people rate powermax stuff


----------



## Imperialjim (Aug 19, 2013)

Used BH Autowheels on 4 years worth of baked on brake dust at the weekend and I was genuinely impressed at how much it removed.

Tried a few different wheel cleaners and Autowheels was the only one that shifted it.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

SmudgerEBT said:


> Jet wash to remove loose stuff.
> 
> Wheel cleaner to remove light to medium stuff, work with brush or wheel woolies.
> 
> ...


Why remove tar before iron remover?, makes no difference which way round you use them.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I go tar then fallout - best explanation I can give is from a post from @adjones 

"Tar first is the correct answer, if you do iron first, you will miss any which is covered by tar. Since iron is particulate, it will not cover up tar as those are extended spots (and would be entrained during tar removal anyway)."


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

MDC250 said:


> I go tar then fallout - best explanation I can give is from a post from @adjones
> 
> "Tar first is the correct answer, if you do iron first, you will miss any which is covered by tar. Since iron is particulate, it will not cover up tar as those are extended spots (and would be entrained during tar removal anyway)."


I wouldn't say that was the "correct answer" it's just personal preference. I know many many pro retailers that would opt for iron remover then tar remover.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

My mate has a set of Genuine 19'' BBS Motorsport wheels in satin black on his S3 with the same problem. I tried VP Bilberry and VP Dragons Breath and both didn't touch it. I was thinking of trying to clay them, but I didn't want to take the risk of marking them, so I left them


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Just looks like tar on them from the photo. 

Gonz.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

It's more like a hard film of rust, it's horrible lol


----------



## SmudgerEBT (Sep 24, 2015)

But if big lumps of grease/tar is left on when you use a fallout remover, you will need to spray the fallout remover where you have removed the grease/tar.

Why do something twice when you can do it once?

But hey, if your happy with how you do it :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

SmudgerEBT said:


> But if big lumps of grease/tar is left on when you use a fallout remover, you will need to spray the fallout remover where you have removed the grease/tar.
> 
> Why do something twice when you can do it once?
> 
> But hey, if your happy with how you do it :thumb:


The theory in what you say is correct however let's be 100% honest here have you ever removed some tar and thought oh there's some iron behind that. In all my years of doing this I have never ever come across it.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Clarkey-88 said:


> It's more like a hard film of rust, it's horrible lol


That's what I think as well:doublesho the more chemicals you use might take the look off your wheels because they have a gloss finish:wall: keep trying with a tar & wheel cleaner remover, but if that does't work then a refurb may be needed:thumb:


----------



## SteveEdwards (Nov 1, 2015)

BH Surfex HD first !:5 then Korrosol


----------



## EVO6RSS (Sep 11, 2015)

That's exactly what it is. It's bits of brake disc/pad that have melted through/into the lacquer. The problem is, it isn't brake dust it's iron and its literally bonded to the lacquer. It goes brown after a while as well. :-( my wheels got into a much worse state than yours after a track day. A set of Ds3000's vaporised in one days does this!!


----------



## mattjk88 (Dec 7, 2007)

Brick acid.


----------



## SmudgerEBT (Sep 24, 2015)

Scrim-1- said:


> The theory in what you say is correct however let's be 100% honest here have you ever removed some tar and thought oh there's some iron behind that. In all my years of doing this I have never ever come across it.


No, because I remove the tar before using the iron remover.

The same as when washing paintwork, its Pre-Wash for the heavy stuff, Foam, Rinse, Shampoo, Rinse, Tar Remover, Iron Remover, Clay.

No different on wheels, since they are just another painted surface.

But if your happy with your way, stick with it.

I just don't like doing the job twice.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

So OP, did you sort it out?


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Looks to me that the rust has pitted and penetrated the paint layer. I don't think it's going to improve that much with any wheel cleaner, could be wrong though.


----------

